# UK Fiance Visa Refused Help



## Prime9000 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi my Fiancée UK visa was refused this month (gutted) due to some document which I missed and didnt anticipate

Not Met - Missing payslip covering the 6 months prior - because I send document to her in late June and we booked first appointment in July, i didnt have my June payslip available.

Not Met -No letter from sponsor employer - i send my contract and P60 I thought this would be enough.

Not Met - Bank statement page was missing which I over looked as the bank had printed them all for me, so thought all was there.

Questions

This was all that was not met in the refusal notice. So if I corrected this and reapplied is there anything else i would need as nothing else was stated in the refusal notice?

What would my chances of my fiancée getting her visa from reapplying?

One question in the reapplying visa application is have you been refused a visa for country including UK? Do i have to fill here yes and say as a reason financial document missing as a reason?

Does first refusal notice have an effect on reapplying as i can appeal but can take up to 1.5 years?

Why didnt ECO just email or call me for the missing documents instead of refusing the visa application?

Thanks in advance for answering these questions


----------



## shakoor_h (Feb 10, 2015)

ECO don't ever get in touch with you regarding missing papers. I'm not sure about the appeal process exactly, but from what I've read it takes around 16 weeks (might not be accurate), first month is just to have an appointment with a judge and then get a decision whether ECM needs to have a look at it. Then after that it has to go through the whole process again.

I'm not sure how the appeal process works, whether you can provide additional documents in your appeal or not (if you can, you may be successful), but your best bet is to speak to an immigration lawyer who has dealt with appeals before.

Sorry for the bad news, I got the same yesterday and was absolutely devastated, but am feeling a lot better today, just very stressed out that I have to go through the process again.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

You don't have any grounds for an appeal, documents that weren't available at the time of submission, can't be submitted now.

You HAVE to have the six months of payslips, there is no way around that.

You HAVE to have a letter from your employer to verify you are still employed.

The missing page on the bank statement might be accepted, but there is no point with the above missing items.

Assuming those are the only problems, if you rectify them you should be fine to reapply. It would be better if you typed out exactly what the refusal letter said.

Yes, you would need to say you had a prior refusal and the reason was missing financial documents in your application.

Reapplying will be slowed down a little, as they will do their own investigation into why the first application was refused, but an appeal would take much longer, generally around a year and you have no grounds for appeal. You would almost certainly be refused on the appeal.

It's not the responsibility of the ECO to contact you for missing information. It's your responsibility to supply everything to begin with. The ECO's have a HUGE caseload and it would only slow things down even more if they had to contact each applicant for missing documents.


----------



## Prime9000 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi 

I have attached and upload the refusal notice. Hope that helps

The Bank statement comment the ECO said is untrue as when I got the statement back only one months was missing Junes. All months was provided to March 2015.

shakoor_h, Sorry to hear about your situation also I hope you sort it out soon too.

Please have a look at the attachments and let me know if i rectify just that my fiancee visa has a better chance of acceptance

Many Thanks


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes, you need to supply the most recent six months of payslips. You also need the bank statements that show each of those pays being deposited to your account. The most recent payslip can be no older than 28 days before you submit the online application. You need the employer letter.


----------



## Prime9000 (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you Salix

Just final thing to ease my nerves, when they do a refusal notice would they have gone through all the paper work you sent? so everything they could refuse you on is in there? 

So if i reapply and give everything you just said, there is nothing else they could refuse us on right?

Just worried i fix this and they refuse us on something else. So want to make sure everything is right


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Prime9000 said:


> Thank you Salix Just final thing to ease my nerves, when they do a refusal notice would they have gone through all the paper work you sent? so everything they could refuse you on is in there? So if i reapply and give everything you just said, there is nothing else they could refuse us on right? Just worried i fix this and they refuse us on something else. So want to make sure everything is right


I understand how anxious you are to make sure you are not refused again. It might be a good idea to list your documents here before you reapply. Our moderators and others are very good in looking through the list to make sure everything is there.


----------



## Prime9000 (Aug 20, 2015)

Whatshouldwedo Heres my Document List

Sponsor (Me)
Invitation Letter
Employer Letter
Employment Contract
P60
Engagement Ring Receipt
Supporting Letter from parents for accommodation
House Council Tax Evidence
House Deeds
Bank Statement (6months)
Wage Slips (6months)
Letters From Parish Priest (Pre arrangement for wedding and to say our marriage is true) No date yet as cannot give notice until she arrives in UK
Copy of Passport and Visa pages
Holiday Etickets/Hotel bookings 
Appendix 2 VAF 4A

Fiancee Documents

Supporting Letter
Passport and recent travel activity
Employment Contract - Does she need employment letter like me?
Skype Chats
Pictures of us
English Certificate A1
TB Certificate
Bank Statements
Passport Size Photos

Please let me know if i am missing anything else


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Looks good to me but I would prefer a moderator to confirm. Just confirming that bank statements and payslips are originals or certified? Of course employer letter, bank statements and payslips must all be no older than 28 days at the time of application. I am not sure if your fiancée needs an employer's letter. Again I defer to those more knowledgable.


----------



## Prime9000 (Aug 20, 2015)

The Payslips are certified (however i have originals but worry they get lost if i send) and bank statement are printed as i have paperless statements, however the bank has sent me the pdfs of what they would send in the post. But to be sure i am going to bank and get them all stamp if that is ok?


----------



## Prime9000 (Aug 20, 2015)

Could i have mods confirm everything on here please Joppa, Nyclon?


----------



## Snooky1979 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi 
I had my Spouse visa application refused last April, we prefer to make a fresh application than to appeal because normally appeal can take a year or so. I would like to add on your requirements to include a pictures and lay out of the property where you and your fiancè intend to reside. 
I am about to submit my fresh application next week and I hope I will get my visa approved this time. ?


----------



## Prime9000 (Aug 20, 2015)

Submitting Documents in next few days, could i just have a moderator go though everything so its clear i have everything which is required.

It would be much appreciated


----------



## Prime9000 (Aug 20, 2015)

Would like to thank everyone on the forum for helping with my visa application

Reapplied and after 15 working days my Fiancée Visa has been granted so my fiancée will be with me soon 

If anyone needs any help with document list give me a message and i will tell you what i sent.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Prime9000 said:


> Would like to thank everyone on the forum for helping with my visa application Reapplied and after 15 working days my Fiancée Visa has been granted so my fiancée will be with me soon  If anyone needs any help with document list give me a message and i will tell you what i sent.


Great news!


----------



## Snooky1979 (Aug 20, 2015)

Well done. Congratulations.


----------



## frimpong (Aug 31, 2015)

Great!!! I'd like to know how you went about your 2nd application. In addition to providing what you left out in 1st application, you just updated your payslips and bank statements and added it to others already approved in the 1st right?


----------



## Marxoo (Oct 3, 2015)

Prime9000 said:


> Hi my Fiancée UK visa was refused this month (gutted) due to some document which I missed and didnt anticipate
> 
> Not Met - Missing payslip covering the 6 months prior - because I send document to her in late June and we booked first appointment in July, i didnt have my June payslip available.
> 
> ...


Of course you do have a ground for appeal. There are no required list of items for you to submit as evidence. However its your responsibility to satisfy the entry clearance.


Can you tell us the exact wording of the refusal letter? 

A 6month statement has never been a requirement, neither is a letter from employer. 

Also, are you a British national?


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

Marxoo said:


> Of course you do have a ground for appeal. There are no required list of items for you to submit as evidence. However its your responsibility to satisfy the entry clearance.
> 
> 
> Can you tell us the exact wording of the refusal letter?
> ...


Your comments are completely incorrect and misleading. The OP reapplied and was successful, as noted in the previous messages.


----------



## Marxoo (Oct 3, 2015)

Water Dragon said:


> Your comments are completely incorrect and misleading. The OP reapplied and was successful, as noted in the previous messages.


Not here to mislead anyone though. The payslip, bank statement and P 60 are there to assist the ECO in making a judgement and if he or she is unclear they they can refer to HMRC for further checks. Just missing one page is not a ground for blatant refusal and that's my point. Except the ECO is a beginner. 

A letter from employer again, though necessary, but if you have provided all other proofs then it's not a ground as there are checks to confirm this.

However, if you are non british whose VISA is tied to an employer, it becomes complex. At which point it becomes a must and without it, you will be refused. VISA application is not rocket science.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Marxoo said:


> Not here to mislead anyone though. The payslip, bank statement and P 60 are there to assist the ECO in making a judgement and if he or she is unclear they they can refer to HMRC for further checks. Just missing one page is not a ground for blatant refusal and that's my point. Except the ECO is a beginner. A letter from employer again, though necessary, but if you have provided all other proofs then it's not a ground as there are checks to confirm this. However, if you are non british whose VISA is tied to an employer, it becomes complex. At which point it becomes a must and without it, you will be refused. VISA application is not rocket science.


This is not good advice to give somebody now applying. The ECO is not obliged to 'check' anything if there is a missing document. People are being refused for the slightest omission so it is incumbent for anyone now applying to submit everything, in its proper format, to get their visa application approved.


----------



## Marxoo (Oct 3, 2015)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> This is not good advice to give somebody now applying. The ECO is not obliged to 'check' anything if there is a missing document. People are being refused for the slightest omission so it is incumbent for anyone now applying to submit everything, in its proper format, to get their visa application approved.



Oh yeah. I understand you. I though he was appealing and I only said he has a case to appeal. It will be foolish for a new applicant not to include all the variables.


----------

